# Indie Film Music Contest: Poulette's Chair



## Erik Couttolenc (May 17, 2020)

Here is my submission for: Poulette's Chair from the Indie Film Music Contest.


----------



## hummingbird (Jul 5, 2020)

That's a really sweet score, Erik! Fits the feel of the film very well.


----------



## Henk (Sep 28, 2020)

best for us


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 12, 2020)

Just Perfect


----------

